# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Los suelos se humedecen

## Luján

De todos es sabido que la lluvia está llenando nuestros embalses. Pero más importantes que el agua de los embalses es quizás el agua del subsuelo, la que permanece en esos embalses subterráneos denominados acuíferos. Estas lluvias también están recargando los acuíferos, una pequeña muestra de ello es la imagen de reserva de humedad de suelo generada por la AEMET cada 10 días http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obse...penyb&opc2=hum. En la más reciente, del 20/12/2009 se puede observar como los colores húmedos, por fin van ganando terreno al naranja que representa el suelo muy seco.



Esperemos que siga lloviendo y pase todo a color verde o azul

----------


## sergi1907

Muy interesante Luján.
Después de todo la lluvia que llevamos acumulada estos días aún queda mucás zonas de la península en amarillo y naranja. Esto nos demuestra lo secos que estábamos hace unos días

----------


## ramon

Tras de las constantes lluvias caídas durantes la última semana observaremos en el próximo gráfico como los colores habrán cambiado  en buena parte de Andalucía, especialmente en su zona Occidental.

----------


## juanlo

> Tras de las constantes lluvias caídas durantes la última semana observaremos en el próximo gráfico como los colores habrán cambiado  en buena parte de Andalucía, especialmente en su zona Occidental.


Así es, y en la oriental también, en la última semana han caido alrededor de los 150/200 litros/m2 en la provincia de jaén y el sur de ciudad real.

----------


## Xuquer

> Así es, y en la oriental también, en la última semana han caido alrededor de los 150/200 litros/m2 en la provincia de jaén y el sur de ciudad real.



Hay que decirlo con la boca pequeña de momento...pero habeis tenido una bendición con estas lluvias  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## juanlo

> Hay que decirlo con la boca pequeña de momento...pero habeis tenido una bendición con estas lluvias


Pues tendrías que ver algunos olivares, hay que entrar con canoa.
Los acituneros llevan mas de dos semanas parados y hay muchos que ya se quejan de tanta agua (los mismos que se quejan cuando no llueve  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## Xuquer

> Pues tendrías que ver algunos olivares, hay que entrar con canoa.
> Los acituneros llevan mas de dos semanas parados y hay muchos que ya se quejan de tanta agua (los mismos que se quejan cuando no llueve )




Aqui pasa igual con la naranja  :Confused:   nunca llueve a gusto de todos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ojalá lo peor para la naranja fuesen las inclemencias meteorológicas, el cáncer es mucho mas profundo   :Mad:

----------


## Josean

Hola.

La pena es que no esté haciendo frio y ese agua que está callendo no lo haga en forma de nieve para en primaver ir derritiéndose poco a poco y no saturar algunas zonas y embalses como está ocurriendo ahora...

En Toledo ahora mismo llueve ligeramente pero tenemos al menos 15ºC !!!!  :Mad:

----------


## Salut

Hombre, la intensidad de la lluvia tampoco se puede decir que sea muy superior a la de un deshielo más o menos brusco. Este tipo de lluvia es bien buena, y de hecho los embalses han aumentado sus existencias en menos de lo que me esperaba... señal de una buena infiltración!!

Lástima no tener buenos datos de la evolución de los niveles piezométricos, para poder verificar esta estimación.

----------


## Ernesto

Si nos fijamos en los datos a día 31 de Diciembre de 2009 (Es increíble el retraso que llevan ahora los de AEMET) la saturación de los suelos alcanza la mitad de España, mientras que en el resto, gozan de suelos bastante húmedos salvo en la zona de centro de Aragón y el litoral mediterráneo catalán.

Me pregunto cómo estarán, a día de hoy, estos gráficos... debe ser una gozada verlos!

Para darnos una idea hay una serie de gráficos que adjunto a continuación, uno de ellos ya aportado anteriormente por el señor Luján.

Saturación del suelo:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obse...penyb&opc2=hum

Precipitación acumulada:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obse...enyb&opc2=acum

----------


## Luján

> Si nos fijamos en los datos a día 31 de Diciembre de 2009 (Es increíble el retraso que llevan ahora los de AEMET) la saturación de los suelos alcanza la mitad de España, mientras que en el resto, gozan de suelos bastante húmedos salvo en la zona de centro de Aragón y el litoral mediterráneo catalán.
> 
> Me pregunto cómo estarán, a día de hoy, estos gráficos... debe ser una gozada verlos!
> 
> Para darnos una idea hay una serie de gráficos que adjunto a continuación, uno de ellos ya aportado anteriormente por el señor Luján.
> 
> Saturación del suelo:
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obse...penyb&opc2=hum
> 
> ...


Sólo comentar que ayer mandé un mail al webmaster de la AEMET porque no se actualizaban las imágenes (qué casualidad, no?) :Stick Out Tongue: 

Por cierto que la imagen del principio del hilo ha variado, se ha actualizado sola. Es cosa de que está enlazada directamente a la de la AEMET. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

La verdad es que es preciosa, pero en Levante seguimos un tanto secos, en relación. :Frown:

----------


## Ernesto

pues parece que te han hecho caso jajaja hoy lo volvieron a actualizar y cada vez está más azulito =)

----------


## Xuquer

> De todos es sabido que la lluvia está llenando nuestros embalses. Pero más importantes que el agua de los embalses es quizás el agua del subsuelo, la que permanece en esos embalses subterráneos denominados acuíferos. Estas lluvias también están recargando los acuíferos, una pequeña muestra de ello es la imagen de reserva de humedad de suelo generada por la AEMET cada 10 días http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obse...penyb&opc2=hum. En la más reciente, del 20/12/2009 se puede observar como los colores húmedos, por fin van ganando terreno al naranja que representa el suelo muy seco.
> 
> 
> 
> Esperemos que siga lloviendo y pase todo a color verde o azul



UUaaaauuu, mi pueblo empieza a tocar el azul ese tan bonito, aunque parece una aguja en un pajar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

